# West Nebraska



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

23 out of 52 back to the land blind. Sorry that is all I know


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Open 1st -8,9.13,14,15,17,19,20,2124,16,27,29,30,35,37,40,44,46,47,48,49. 2nd lost 17,21,45,46


----------



## tmueller (Jun 6, 2010)

Any news on the Qual?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

D Boice.
Forgive me,, I'm new at this.

Are the numbers you listed, dogs that are gone,, or dogs continuing?

Gooser
Tryin to keep track of somebody.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> D Boice.
> Forgive me,, I'm new at this.
> 
> Are the numbers you listed, dogs that are gone,, or dogs continuing?
> ...


Gooser,

D, listed the numbers that were called back to the 2nd series, except 45 and I think #16 is actually 26. The last 4 numbers were dropped going in to the 3rd series


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

thank you Lance

Gooser


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The Am is a triple, no mark over 200 yards (approximate). Middle retires thrown left to right, left gun throws left to right (these two guns are tight and pretty close to the same distance) right hand flier thrown right to left. Left hand bird the dogs should swim to it. Middle bird correct line is to cut a little bit of water, but....

First ten dogs, only 4 did it. Wind and temperatures are a SOB!

Reporting from the warmth of Village Inn...don't want to back outside regards! Brrrrr...

FOM


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

10 dogs back at the open

8,9, 13, 19, 26, 27, 29, 37, 40, 47


----------



## awolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Do you continue tomorrow? Same place or up on the river east of town? 
I'd like to come and watch...


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Q results

1. #2. Jobman- Preacher
2. #4. McCartney. Rylee
3. #10. Jobman. - Stormy
4. #13. Petetson- Piper
RJ. #3. Trott - Megan
J. #8. Shih. - Slew
J. #11. Trott. - Turq
J. #1. Biesemeier. - Mickey


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mr. Jobman,,, and Mr. Herman,,, BIG congrats from Gooser!!!

You too Preacher.

Gooser


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

16 back to AM water blind. Sorry no call back numbers


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

1. Tia 2. J-Lo 3. DJ 4. Dottie Do not know Jams.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Suzan and Tia, Lori, Brian and J Lo. The Morgans and DJ.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

U


Lance-CO said:


> 1. Tia 2. J-Lo 3. DJ 4. Dottie Do not know Jams.


Congratulations guys!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Miss Tia as well as lil Miss Dottie.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know all of the Open JAMS but I can tell you that Angelo's Pick got one! 

Ted


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

9 dogs back for Amateur Water Marks

1. Mootsie/Shih
2. Danny/Vaughn
3. Daisy/Winters
9. Diva/McCartney
20. Sport/McCartney
27. Scratch/Pfister
28. Pacer/Boice
30. Bling/Caire
33. Pink/Loggins

Dog 27 starts. Bitch check first thing in the morning


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good handling Ted!

Congratulations Angelo!!! Finishing an open is a big deal. Good luck going forward.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

WOW, Angelo you have got to be proud as H. Good job handling Ted. Good luck to Loveland Power Company in the AM.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I think it was Pick's First AA Finish

And how about Slew finishing his first Qual at less than two years of age?

Both Pick and Slew are examples of how great it can be to bring home a green ribbon!


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Way to go Mr Shih!!!:razz:

Angelo!!How cool is THAT!

Gooser


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks to all. It was hard being at work and waiting for news. I was of course ecstatic for Pick's first all age FT and getting a ribbon. We still have a lot of work ahead of us (mostly Cherylon) but i'm very confident we are heading in the right direction


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Lance-CO said:


> We still have a lot of work ahead of us (mostly Cherylon) but i'm very confident we are heading in the right direction


Meaning Cherylon trianing you to be the jockey?  Don't wait until he's 10 to do it! Congrats to Pick! Give him a belly rub from me!


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Ted Shih said:


> 9 dogs back for Amateur Water Marks
> 
> 1. Mootsie/Shih
> 2. Danny/Vaughn
> ...


Go Ron & Scratch, Dave & Daisy


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

sinner said:


> Go Ron & Scratch, Dave & Daisy


I Second that ----Scratch, Daisy..... and ADD PINK as well.......


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to Whitewater Arm n' a Leg, Bling owned by Judy Aycock and Sylvia McClure and handled by Suzan Caire won the Amateur, nice weekend for Suzan, nice weekend for Kweezy babies Bling and Dot


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well that is a "handler double header"  way to go Susan!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow!! Double good on Suzan and a single good on Bling.*



;-)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Bling has lost well over one year to illness and physical problems, a triumph of dog and owner tenacity


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Was there REALLY a bitch check?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tim West said:


> Was there REALLY a bitch check?


Yes there was.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Remainder of Am results:

2nd - Pacer and DeWitt
3rd - Danny and Tom
4th - Diva and Esther

Don't now RJ or JAMs, sorry.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations to all, particularly to Tom Vaughn on his 3rd w/ Danny & Esther w/ 4th with Diva.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tim West said:


> Was there REALLY a bitch check?





FOM said:


> Yes there was.


anybody we know show up.....



Sorry just couldn't resist the easy sitter


----------

